# If you thought of getting a big Rhom...DO IT!!!!



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

When I first found this site, I couldn't believe people would pay sooo much for a stupid fish. Then, I started realizing that the reds I had weren't really making me happy anymore. I loved them, but they just didn't compare to some of the stories that people would tell about their rhoms. So, After long thought of spending a crap load of money on a rhom. I decided to be a fool and get a monster rhom instead of wait for the little guy I have now to grow. Now I feel like an actual Piranha keeper because of this little guy.







The smile hasn't left my face since I got him this morning. I have officially fallen in love with a fish, not in a sexual way







. I've got more pics in the pictures section if you care. I know I sound kinda strange right now, but I'll recover soon. Hope you like him, Kev

Thanks for fixing the title Mods.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice fish.....................so ur in love with him hunh? Just dont ask him to give you head..............


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

NICE rhom man! He is sweet! Enjoy ur new found love for the hobby some get it right away and some dont! Its important that u do, ur fish get more attention!!! Keep the pics coming


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow, congratulations!! You've got reason to be "in love" right now, he's a beaut!!









Just wait though, before you know it he'll be hording the bed and stealing all the covers at night while you're trying to sleep.









But seriously, very nice fish, I'd have a neverending smile on my face too if I were you!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I've already got one of those...damn gf!!!











skelator said:


> Just wait though, before you know it he'll be hording the bed and stealing all the covers at night while you're trying to sleep.:laugh:
> 
> [snapback]874023[/snapback]​


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha congrats.what size is he? i got a 9 incher and hes a badass


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

stick with cobras advise! OUCH!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

congrads. great looking fish.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot to post that in this thread. He's 9 inches. Thanks for the comments fellas. I'll try to keep his mouth away from my probe.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is one gorgeous beast you have man. Congrats!


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice fish!








If you don't mind me asking....How much did it cost you?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on getting an even deeper bite from the hobby!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome fish, man









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

It cost me my rent money!!! Nah, jk....it was in the classifieds under DBlackman's thread about selling off his collection. Very nice guy. Anyway, it was "basically" his asking price plus shipping. That should give you an idea. Thanks for the replies fellas, Kevin


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking rhom.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a f*cking Awesome looking Fish!
Well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

very nice.







i myself went with 2 baby rhoms and i have a perpetual smile







i didnt have the money to get a monster at first, but IMO i like the thought of raising my monsters and being in there for the long haul. my babies get all of my attention


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

very nice, how is his temperment compared to the RBP?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

"Love" wow i believe its just an addiction like i am right now i don't believe its possible for you to stick ur probe in ur 9 inch rhom's anus







or can ya







. lol jk dude. You must be very affectionate to ur p cool


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool pic greet!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

man i was gonna buy that rhom but you beat me 2 it! haha ohh well, thats a beauty!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sheriff Freak, I knew you wanted one and couldn't figure out why you didn't snatch him before I did. Apparently a few of us were after him. Hope you find one soon. Definitely worth the money. 
As far as his personality....I wouldn't call him "crazy" because he's been in his little tank for about a full day. I will let you know if he turns into a flesh eater, but I really don't care if he does as long as he isn't a coward. Compared to the Reds, he is much much calmer already. My reds, like most of yours, will freak from the slightest things. I think they are a great first Piranha, but I'm just about ready to move away from them. I don't want to offend any experienced Red keepers by saying that their fish are inferior or that they are beginners, but most people grow tired of them quickly. I am one of those people that is just ready to experience something else. I am actually thinking of selling my reds now that I have seen the light. They are "breeding" reds, but they won't breed and I don't think I want them to anymore. It would just be way to much hassle anyway. I still like them, just want their tank space for something else. I used to think they were the greatest fish, but after they broke my heater for no reason I realized that there had to be something better out there. I know it takes awhile for them to adjust to new surroundings, but they probably never will. So, that brought me to this big boy. 
I still have a 3 inch rhom that I will enjoy, but he still has about eight months until he turns into a good size. I am fascinated with this one and urge anybody that has thought about throwing down the money on a plus size rhom to do it.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice rhom

nice pic,s thanks for sharing


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

great looking fish


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice fish but I rather had a shoal of Red`s!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam u must really love this new guy


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

That I do....That I do









In fact, I have now posted my reds up for sale just because of this badass. For those of you who love your reds, you'll change your mind one of these days....oh yes you will!!!!!!



Death in # said:


> :rasp: dam u must really love this new guy
> [snapback]876737[/snapback]​


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

what a fish,looks good.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice rhom







I just a 2 inch rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> That I do....That I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree, I rather prefer owning a tank of reds and a beatiful rhom


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i prefer caribe over reds







btw nice rhom looks like mine


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'll get more pygos, but the reds have to go. Thanks for the comments..Kev


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice fish, def one to be proud of.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

so why are u selling the rhom?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> so why are u selling the rhom?


It is the exception in this hobby, not the rule, when people keep fish longer than a year.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

nice pick up!

If feasable, I would suggest getting another tank and keep all of your fish. It is always tough to part with them.

I always find my self ending up with another tank..anymore, I think it is a hobby gone out of control


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice Rhom...and I'm glad to see how happy he has made you...I too am thinking about getting a Rhom of some sort soon...

But as elTwitcho said...its better to have both...I want a huge shoal of Caribes in one tank...and a Monster Rhom in another...Now that's the ish.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

To love a rhom is not to hard! Back in the 70s and 80s, I ran into quite a few who had kept their rhoms for more than 20 years!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice fish... I miss my huge Rhom even more...


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

J2, why in the heck did you dig this up man? I dont even own this guy any longer







Very old thread, but I did love that rhom in a nonsexual way.


----------

